# How To Wire An Older Lowe's Brand Mower With The 18HP Briggs And Stratton Engine



## miataman2001 (Jun 21, 2010)

Hi. This is my first time posting in this forum. I have an older Lowe's brand mower that I can only start by jumping the starter with my car. LOL

I would like to find someone who can help me diagnose whatever wiring problem is causing this. The engine code is 422707 and the mower is identical to the one at this link: Lowe's Mower.

I need to know how the wiring should run from the switch to the ammeter, circuit breaker, battery, solenoid, etc. The is a manual transmission, too, by the way. Also, how is the battery charged? If anyone needs photos of my tractor, please let me know. Also, if anyone has this tractor (or one with the same wiring setup) that can send me pictures, that would be helpful. I would love to be able to start this thing up with the key again.

Josh


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

What happened to the old wiring?


----------



## miataman2001 (Jun 21, 2010)

*wring*

It is still there, but ends were rusted. For instance, both leads on the circuit breaker were rusted. The ammeter wasn't wired. The small red lead to the positive battery terminal was rusted off. I just want to be able to follow the wiring from "point A to point B" to make sure it is wired correctly, so I can make the thing start with the key again.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Have you tried to get a manual for it?


----------



## miataman2001 (Jun 21, 2010)

*schematic*

I just found a manual online with a full wiring schematic. I will try to follow that and see what I can figure out.


----------



## dvknutson (Apr 12, 2010)

That's the problem when you attempt a re-wire without fully understanding what is needed and what is previously done incorrectly. I had a similar problem on a JD 950 where the previous owner burnt the wiring harness and re-wired it and retaped everything. I couldn't figure out why the preheater would blow the fuse only when running. After finally finding a excellent wiring diagram did I figure out that he wired the alt to the heater and created a dead short. He had shorten the wires and retaped. Once I found each electrical componet and stripped the harness agai, was able to correct. Works prefect now !! There is a reason electrical shops charge $$$ Recommend getting copy of a GOOD and clear wiring diagram OR look at a correctly wired machine and take lots of Pictures. Bye


----------



## bradley (Nov 11, 2011)

is it by Mtd because i have a lowes and when i got it it the starter was locked up and the ignition was killing the battery and the celanoid was bad and there were to wires that go on the positive and i had to take the ground cable and bolt it to the side of the engine


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Ive rewired a few of my tractors due to PO's ******* engineering - one was so bad, i cant belive it even ran. I went to Harbor freight and bot a rack of wire, and a box of solderless connectors and rewired them.

Alot has to do with how many pins the ign switch has, some have 5, 6 even 7 or 8 pins. The turning of the key detirmines which sequence of pins are activated/deactivated at certain times ( start, run, lights on and off) .

You might also want to invest in a new ign switch and starter solenoid, id inspect the battery cables and possibly replace those too.

Most times why a tractor wont start is a simple inline fuse from the battery to the ign switch ( switch needs power to start the tractor).

Depending how many wires come from under the flywheel ( usually 2- one is the charging circuit, one is for the lights) the wire for charging typically ties into the fused link to the battery. Sometimes the diode comming from the stator goes bad, meaning it gets the voltage going backwards , instead of charging the battery, it kills it - a diode is a 'one way switch' that keeps the power flowing only out, not in.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

You can go to MTDPARTS.com and find a wiring diagram for that model,as well.Use the "find similar models" tab,and select MTD,then select "legacy series"and scroll down to the Lowes models of that year.


----------

